# Sculpted Reo Grand



## Genosmate

I first saw the idea for this on ECF and I've been wanting to try and do one one ever since.
Its shaped to suit me and the way I hold the mod.
The button is made from a stainless steel drip tip I had laying around.
If I wasn't having procurement problems with the flat top I'm busy with I would have milled the catch cup off as well (maybe another time).
The basic groove cutting was done on a mill but all the shaping is done by hand with a file and diamond riflers and all hand wet sanded,its really a load of work but I like the result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 25


----------



## Rob Fisher

Damn! That's a work of art! @Genosmate you are a MAcGyver of artistic proportions! Beaut!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stunning, great work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! That's a work of art! @Genosmate you are a MAcGyver of artistic proportions! Beaut!


Thanks Rob
I notice you avoid use of the 3 letter Acronym which I don't like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Rob
> I notice you avoid use of the 3 letter Acronym which I don't like



You are so tempting me John.


----------



## johan

@Genosmate that is the ultimate of DIY  - jokes aside, I don't want to know how long it took you, but it looks stunning!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @johan I could hardly contain myself there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne

Wow!!! Amazing!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> @Genosmate that is the ultimate of DIY  - jokes aside, I don't want to know how long it took you, but it looks stunning!


Thanks Johan
One day I must log the time I spend on these,TBH I normally don't have the patience but in this case there was no choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, very nice. Can see a lot of time and elbow grease went into this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @johan I could hardly contain myself there!


I am ignoring all references to DIY

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Stunning!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

...bliksem dis mooi ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Now that's a beautiful Reo!! Stunner!! Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Genosmate I know you don't like the 3-letter word, but you have to accept it from this humble presenter:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Genosmate 
You have such talent!
Modification of Reo to suit your hand. I like that!
As a matter of interest, do you hold the Reo in the left or the right hand?


----------



## Riaz

Wow that is beautiful 

Fantastic work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

One word "mooi"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Wow, @Genosmate
> You have such talent!
> Modification of Reo to suit your hand. I like that!
> As a matter of interest, do you hold the Reo in the left or the right hand?


Thanks,normally left hand.
Now I think of it since I started vaping I've held the mod/PV in my left hand and when I used stinkies probably the same.But I'm right handed.


----------



## Marzuq

well done bro that looks stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,normally left hand.
> Now I think of it since I started vaping I've held the mod/PV in my left hand and when I used stinkies probably the same.But I'm right handed.



Lol, same with me
90% of the time I use my left hand - and am right handed

Probably has something to do with me being able to vape with the left hand and control the mouse on my computer with my right hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

I love your new avatar @Genosmate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I love your new avatar @Genosmate


Had to do it Johan,after receipt of such a prestigious award

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

wow wow wow, that is stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

That's lovely John. that drip tip button is a cool idea.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Valesidecc

Wow that looks really good! awesome work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Holy smoking reo porn dude. Wowowowow. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

